# One of my Favourite Hamilton Electrics



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Photos says it all. Original box and bracelet.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, Hamilton really knew how to design watch cases.

If only that designer was around today.

I'm green with envy.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks in beautiful condition and is very striking to look at. How comfortable is it to wear as the crown looks like it'd dig in a little? Especially for me as I'm a right handed wearer. Nice to have the original box and bracelet too.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Never been a problem to wear.


----------



## Juan Luis (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Amazing looking piece!


----------

